# Main > News >  Oriental Interiors from DramaScape

## Digger2000

Oriental Interiors from DramaScape

This Product is a full color floorplan set of 10 Oriental Interiors.

It comes with Square, Hex and No Ovelays and includes the VTT files for online use.

The Oriental Interiors module includes nine locations and ten different maps. The first and second locations are two small homes. The third location is a money house that could be used as a bank or as a moneylender/moneychanger. The fourth location is a street side food stand where you could typically order multiple types of junk food such as takoyaki, yakitori, or taiyaki. The fifth location is a coffee shop with two shops side by side one selling books and portraits with meals and drinks on the other side. The sixth location is three shops side by side, a futon seller, a container seller, and a fruit seller with a warehouse behind them for storing stock. The container seller could also be selling merchandise hidden in the containers as well. The seventh location is a dojo. The eighth location is an exclusive soba diner serving thin buckwheat noodles in various ways such as morisoba, zarusoba, and yakisoba. The ninth location is a mill. The final map is an upstairs area that is entered by stairways accessible via the street. Its decor matches the soba diner strongly and could be used as an additional dining area for patrons or the residency of the owner and employees of the soba diner. It could also be used as the upstairs area of the two larger shop locations or even the mill as well.


These maps can be used in a variety of settings from medieval to modern. Street side stands are likely to be seen popping up during festivals even in modern times.  They make great places for the Player Characters day-to-day activities. Places to live and sleep, eat and drink, buy and sell items, as well as train or work.

Oriental Interiors - DramaScape | DriveThruRPG.com

----------

